# upload von daten in mySQL datenbank.



## master eax (5. Mai 2003)

Hallo

Ich habe flgendes Problem!!
Ich habe eine online Datenbank für Projektarbeitn versucht zu schreiben. Sie funzt auch soweit, dass heist ich kann daten eintragen und auslesen!
Aber wie kann ich jertzt die Files holaden und wenn ich eine suchanfrage starte sie dann runterladen??
Die daten müssen ja irgednwie in die MySQL datenbank rein!! damit ich sie wieder abrufen kann!

hier ein beispiel für die eingabe in die Datenbank (abgekürzt)
content_medi.html
----------------------------------------------------
<html>
<head>
</head>
<body>
<form action="content_medi.php" method="post" ENCTYPE="multipart/form-data" target="">

Rubrik:
<select name="rubrik" size="">
      <option value="BKTM">GBKTM
      <option value="BKTK">BKTK
 </select>

jahr:
<select name="rubrikb" size="">
      <option value="2002">02
      <option value="2000">00
 </select>

name Projekt:
<input type="Text" name="projektname" value="" size="25" maxlength="">

Autoren:
<input type="Text" name="autoren" cols="50" rows="5">


<input type="Submit" name="x" value="eintragen"><input type="reset" name="x" value="verwerfen">
</form>

--------------------------------------------------------------------

hier das php script:

<?php
$link=mysql_connect(localhost,'','');mysql_select_db("pa2003");
$anfrage="insert into pa2003db values ('$Nr','$projektname','$beschreibung','$autoren','$download','$url','$rubrik','$rubrikb')";
if($ergebnis=mysql_query($anfrage))
{echo "Datensatz eingefügt";}
else
{echo "Fehlermeldung=".mysql_error();};
mysql_close($link);
?>

so und wie baue ich da jetzt ein upload script ein??
habe mich im i-net umgeschaut und upload forlmulre gefunden aber keins das mit ner datenbank läuft!


hier is ein normales upload script, es funz auch aber ich kann s nicht mit der datenbank verbinden!!

<?
    for($i=0;$i<sizeof($userfile);$i++)
    {
    if(!$userfile_size[$i])
    continue;

    $UPLOAD = fopen( $userfile[$i], "r" );
    $contents = fread( $UPLOAD,$userfile_size[$i]);
    fclose( $UPLOAD );
    $SAVEFILE = fopen( "C:/apache/htdocs/test//".$userfile_name[$i], "wb" );
    fwrite( $SAVEFILE, $contents,$userfile_size[$i] );
    fclose( $SAVEFILE );
    }
    echo "Server HaD Receive the Upload Files!";
    ?>


Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiter helfen!!
Wär super!

MFG
Master EAX


----------



## _voodoo (5. Mai 2003)

hab auch grad so ne art download script geplant (wofür man ja ein upload script bruacht) und denke mir es ist einfacher den pfad zur geuploadeten datei zu speichern in der mysql db als die datei in die mysql db zu machen ...


----------

